# Speaking of Waders - Help!!!



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I guess you'd have to say I'm hard on waders. :x Don't know how I'm so tough on em other than I use em a lot throughout the year, Don't go through heavy brush and stuff??? Because of this I decided I'd be trouble and money ahead by not buying cheap neoprene and going to Simms Gore Tex. My neoprens would only last a couple of years.  
Well,---------------, now I'm not so sure. :? Frown 4 years ago I broke down and spent the extra nickels on some Simms Lt. Wt. stocking foot guys. It wasn't long before I started getting pin hole and seam leaks, (1-2 yrs.) and started in on the isopropyl alcohol and aqua seal regime. Am still doing it. I can more or less stop the serious leaks but in the butt and knee bending area I still come out damp after 6-8 hrs of tubing. :evil: 
My question is, is gore tex really that much better or are there some other breathable products out there that are just as good and hopefully tougher and maybe less expensive??? Do I need to step up to some really tough guide or heavier models with a lot more nickels to get the durability and maintenance free performance??? :roll: Help please, I don't have many nickels.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I have always had the same problem. That is until I bought a pair of Remington canvas waders. I got them from sportsmen’s for $100. Not way light but they breath good and are very heavy duty. They are great for year round wadding as well. And the best part is it takes me less then 10 seconds to put them on and take them off. Not sure if that is what you are looking for but if so it’s a great buy.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son works for Sportsman's and he said the float tubes and waders are a bad match.
The long periods of time sitting in the tube and the stretching you do while moving, will cause waders to leak through the fabric.
The seams will also stretch and could start to leak.

I have also found that I need to be very careful when taking my waders off.
If I pull my feet out without working then out of the waders with a little TLC, the waders will soon start to leak around the feet area.

My son said that the Simms hold up better in these conditions.
He doesn't sell Simms though.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You're hard on waders, got the cheaper Simms, and still got 4 years out of them? Sounds like an accomplishment worthy of a celebration to me! Read this post http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17006 Waders are not a lifetime investment fellas! Especially if you use them very often. If I can get 2-3 years out of any wader I am happy. Simms is the only one for me that has lasted for more then 4-6 months. If you want maximum durability, yoiu are going to need to step up to the G3 at a minimum.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have some Orvis waders and other Gor-Tex generic brand waders. With any thing that is used, eventually it will break down.

I did get 2 years out of some Cabela's stocking foot waders and they were only $79 or so.

I look at it as if I can buy a new pair of Cabela's waders every year vs the 3 years an expensive pair may last or cost. I'm going on 3 years with the Cabela's. I did get a leak in 2 years in the foot. Even though I am very careful, it is impossible to keep sand and small gravel out of your boots, so this will grind a hole in the heel of the stocking foot. A cheap waterproof glue fixed the problem for less than 2 bucks. The disadvantage of the glue is it is somewhat sticky, so my waders don't slide in my boots as easily. Getting them wet first helps a lot.

I'm not sure how much moisture you have, but being submerged there is probably some sweat that is accumulating also?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess I can just consider myself lucky then.
I bought a pair of Simms about 8 years ago for myself and another pair about 4 years ago for my wife.
Both pair are used extensively and only in one pair have I applied aqua seal one time. ( I tripped and fell into a thorn bush knee first)
I float tube ALOT and come out dry after a full days tubing.
I love Simms and will stick with them.


----------

